# Help me out here with this flirty girl (That has a boyfriend wtf)



## SaiKick (Jan 4, 2011)

So was at this beach exercise event
hanging out getting smoothies with everyone afterwards
started chatting with this cute girl
told her I surfed and she was interested (she had never gone)
she came with a guy and she was flirting with me (or so I thought) right in front of him
he was more of a tool looking guy anyways
so I just assumed he was a tag along friend
anyways we were texting throughout the day
I told her that if she got the wetsuit I could find her a board
then I find out that guy is actually her bf
and she's texting me like she's just being friendly
so I back off and stop with the flirting
I still want to hang out with her
I actually kind of liked this girl 
I guess I wouldn't mind just hooking up
but wtf
this always happens
50% of the girls that give me their numbers have bf's
I must give off that dark energy that their bf's can't give them
I'm not complaining

I'm just wondering what this particular girl's deal is?
is she just super friendly and trying to make friends in a new city?
she's new here, but leaving to another city in 2 weeks.
and she was super flirty in person (I thought)
and super flirty over text

just super disappointed and shaking my head here

any analysis is appreciated-- if you can state what's more than obvious that's even more appreciated;
I think she's def an extravert: EXXP for sure; likely EXFP... 
if I had to bet, then ESFP -- although i'm close to flipping a coin on ENFP

blah

thx peepz. It's not often that I actually meet a girl that has potential, cute, good personality, outgoing, interested in same things, good sense of humor. Bam. Boyfriend.
WTf. terrible.

oh well. I guess I'd take hooking up as a consolation prize but shit-- I'm thinking she's just trying to make friends or get attention. wtf.

she did agree to go surfing with me later this weekend.


----------



## Istbkleta (Apr 30, 2011)

So?

What is ur question?

She will cheat on jim if she wants to. She won't if she doesn't.


ExFPs are generally too flirty even when they don't mean to, so don't read too deep. 

Based on your description of her and her attitude I don't see the potential you see in her. She will be a fun distraction from life, but not somebody you can lean on in times of need.

Based on my limited experience with ENFPs I'd say go for sex asap or don't waste your time. They are really cool to hang out with though so you can always have fun even without sex. Stop analyzing, are you an INTP?


EDIT: Ha! You are an INTP, sry dude. I know you love analyzing the living hell out of stuff but in this case it is counterproductive and INEFFICIENT! You don't want to be inefficient, do you?


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, what are you looking to gain from this post?

She might just be being friendly, she might just be using you for a good fuck, who knows, who really cares, it isn't generally a good idea to mess with someone else's chick, even if they're the one prowling on you.

And who cares if you like her, read above and she's leaving in two weeks.

Actually, why are you even talking to this girl?

Just drop her dude, there;s pretty much no good outcome.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Seems like the general consensus is "hit it and quit it".


----------

